# Italian Dress



## KorbentMarksman (Aug 2, 2012)

What kind of clothing would Italians from the 1600's wear? Specifically I'm talking about the royalty, millitary and civillians. Artwork and information would both be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 3, 2012)

The best source of information here is *Caged Maiden*. She is a costune designer and maker by trade and pretty much an expert in the field.


----------

